# ZR Team: Schlechtere Komponente verbaut als auf HP



## maero (28. April 2011)

Hallo!

Ich habe heute mein ZR Team 5.0 nach 4 Wochen warten (ohne je über einen anvisierten Liefertermin informiert worden zu sein) endlich erhalten. Beim Auspacken habe ich die verbauten Komponenten mit den auf der Homepage aufgelisteten verglichen. 

Was mir bis jetzt aufgefallen ist: es wurde andere/schlechtere Schalthebel verbaut. Laut Homepage soll das ZR Team 5.0 Shimano Deore SL-M430 Rapidfire haben, verbaut sind aber Alivio!

Haben andere Kunden auch derartiges widerfahren? Gibt's dazu eine offizielle Stellungnahme von Radon (Preisreduktion z.B.)?

mfg


----------



## Crissi (28. April 2011)

Schick den Schrott zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BETONHASE-14 (28. April 2011)

@maero:

Shimano SL-M 430 Schalthebel sind doch aus der Alivio-Baureihe, ist augenscheinlich alles so korrekt verbaut wie in der Artikelbeschreibung bei H&S angegeben...

Bitte erst denken, dann posten... (nicht böse gemeint)


----------



## UpDown (28. April 2011)

Hallo,

immer mit der Ruhe.

SL-M430 ist nur eine genauere Bezeichnung innerhalb der Alivio Baugruppe.
Siehe auch:

http://cycle.shimano-eu.com/publish...e-SL-M430.-type-.sl_mountain,st_mountain.html 

Ciao UpDown


----------



## maero (28. April 2011)

Danke für die Antworten!

Ok, ihr dürftet recht haben. Soweit ich dem auf der Shimano-Seite folgen kann ist die Bezeichnung für den Deore Schalthebel SL-M590 und der SL-M430 der Alivio-Schalthebel.

Vielleicht sollte man die Bezeichnung auf der ZR Team 5.0-Seite dann anpassen, weil: "Shimano Deore SL-M430 Rapidfire" kann dann nicht stimmen oder?


----------



## Nasenbremser (28. April 2011)

maero schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mein ZR Team 5.0 nach 4 Wochen warten (ohne je über einen anvisierten Liefertermin informiert worden zu sein) endlich erhalten.


Damit hast Du heute meinen Tag vollends versaut.
Ist ja ganz toll. 4 Wochen auf einen Bock warten.
Ich könnte die Krise bekommen. Warte jetzt schon 2,5 Wochen ....
....und habe die Nase quasi fast voll.
Ich depp hätte wahrscheinlich direkt nach Bonn fahren sollen.
Dann hätte ich mein Bock vielleicht schon.
Das kann ja noch richtig spassig werden wenn es mal einen Garantiefall geben sollte.
" .... ja das Fahrrad ist vor 3 Wochen bei uns eigegangen .... dauert aber sicherlich noch 3 Monate bis wir das defekte Teil tauschen können .... ist ja nicht mehr lange...."

Jaja, ich weiss. Ich soll nicht rumflennen.

Grmpf


----------



## Xenon2011 (28. April 2011)

ich warte auch schon über 2 Wochen...

k.a. warum das so lange dauert....  Vl. werden die Räder in anderen ländern (China) zusammengebaut und dann erst per Container nach Deutschland geschifft? oder in einem anderen Bauzentrum?

Dann müssen die quasi erst warten bis die so ein Containerchen voll kriegen (so ne ganze Fuhre) und dann kommts mit dem schiff... dauert 4 - 5 Tage und wird evtl direkt an DHL übergeben und dann nochmal 2 Tage...

Schade ist es halt dass man es vorher nicht weiss..

dieser laden hier scheint sogar per Express zu liefern:  (also wenn du da was siehst und es vorrätig ist dann haste dein bike am nächsten tag - garantiert..  für 30 euro mehr oder so...  

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/

Hätte ich das mal vorher gewusst

in bonn im laden war ich auch schon, die Räder selbst sind geil


----------



## Radon-Bikes (29. April 2011)

Xenon2011 schrieb:


> ich warte auch schon über 2 Wochen...
> 
> k.a. warum das so lange dauert....  Vl. werden die Räder in anderen ländern (China) zusammengebaut und dann erst per Container nach Deutschland geschifft? oder in einem anderen Bauzentrum?
> 
> ...



Also um die Spekulationen nicht ganz wild werden zu lassen:
Unsere Räder werden in Deutschland gebaut. Trotzdem kommen natürlich fast alle Komponenten aus Asien. Das hat aber mit dem Lieferzeitpunkt grds. nichts zu tun. Die Produktionstermine der einzelnen Chargen müssen bereits Monate im Voraus eingeplant werden. Wir warten also nicht einige Wochen bis ein "Containerchen" voll ist. Außerdem zeigen wir sowohl auf der Radon HP wie auch in unserem Shop immer aktuell an, wann die nächste Lieferung, aus der noch Räder verfügabr sind, erwartet wird/eingetroffen ist.
 Natürlich kann es vorkommen, daß ein Termin nicht gehalten werden kann,  weil zugesagte Liefertermine für Komponenten aus verschiedensten  Gründen kippen. 
Dazu kommt eine Bearbeitungszeit für jede Bike-Bestellung von ca. 2-3 Tagen für die Endkontrolle, verpacken und Versand. Ich denke das kann bei hunderten Rädern am Tag jeder nachvollziehen. Daß sich die Zeit je nach Saison auch etwas verlängern oder verkürzen kann ist auch nachvollziehbar. 
Daß wir absolut zu den schnellsten gehören, sowohl was Lieferung wie auch Reklamationsbearbeitung angeht, davon kann sich jeder bei den entsprechenden Tests informieren. Z.B. auf unserer Shop-Startseite, auf der wir den letzten anonym gelaufenen Test vom letzten Jahe online gestellt haben.


----------



## LF-X (29. April 2011)

kein Kommentar seitens Radon bezüglich der Begriffkombination Deore/SL-M430? 

Das ist mit Sicherheit einfach nur ein Tippfehler gewesen und keine böse Absicht um eine höhere Ausstattung vorzugaukeln. 

Scheint aber auch momentan korrekt angezeigt zu werden.


----------



## Nasenbremser (29. April 2011)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Also um die Spekulationen nicht ganz wild werden zu lassen





Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Daß wir absolut zu den schnellsten gehören, sowohl was Lieferung wie auch Reklamationsbearbeitung angeht, davon kann sich jeder bei den entsprechenden Tests informieren.


Naja, das werde ich dann sehen wenn es soweit ist.
In Punkto Lieferung war es bei mir nicht gerade der Hit.
1 Woche ist OK. 2 Wochen schmerzt schon ein wenig .... 3 Wochen ist eine Woche zu lang ..... usw .....
--> Mein subjektives Empfinden. 

Mein Bike ist seit heute endlich via Tracking zu verfolgen.
D.h. mit ganz viel Glück und noch ein bisschen Sahne obendrauf steht es morgen vor meiner Tür.


----------



## LF-X (29. April 2011)

von Mainz wärst Du wahrscheinlich wirklich besser nach Bonn gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xenon2011 (29. April 2011)

bei mir dauerts schon Ã¼ber 2 Wochen, und das mit den Containern hat ein Mitarbeiter bei Radon gesagt - das habe ich mir nicht aus den Fingern gesaugt.

Wenn man gesagt bekÃ¤me wann es kommt wÃ¤re fÃ¼r mich alles okay, aber wenn ich jetzt schon das zweite Wochenende in Folge verplant habe - und es schon wieder nicht kommt (obwohl ein Mitarbeiter Ende letzter Woche am Telefon meinte es kÃ¤me diese Woche - ist das gar nicht gut)

Jedesmal wenn ich anrufe kommt es eine Woche spÃ¤ter, ich rufe gar nicht mehr an... Sonst kommt es nie...

Von mir aus kann die Lieferung 5 Monate dauern - ich wÃ¼rde es nur gerne vorher wissen, damit ich planen kann...  Was bringen mir gut gemeinte Zusagen die dann doch nicht eingehalten werden?

Ich kann ja verstehen dass das mit den Bikes immer alles lÃ¤nger dauert (Es ist das erste mal dass ich ein Bike im Internet bestelle, bei anderen Dingen dauert es immer 2-3 Tage, aber es ist schon klar dass es bei RÃ¤dern natÃ¼rlich lÃ¤nger dauert).
Aber wieso bekommt man denn keine korrekte Info bezÃ¼glich der Lieferzeit? Wenn zumindest eine Art Anfrage kÃ¤me ob man mit Aufpreis ein anderes Bauteil dran bauen kÃ¶nnte weil grad keines da ist, wÃ¤re das sogar okay fÃ¼r mich... Lieber 100â¬ mehr fÃ¼r eine andere Federgabel oder was weiss ich - als x Wochen warten

Am allerwenigsten Lust habe ich mich selbst als ungeliebten NÃ¶rgelKunden zu empfinden, denn das bin ich eigentlich nicht, wenn man ehrlich mit mir ist.


----------



## AtomkraftSuxs (29. April 2011)

maero schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe heute mein ZR Team 5.0 nach 4 Wochen warten (ohne je über einen anvisierten Liefertermin informiert worden zu sein) endlich erhalten. Beim Auspacken habe ich die verbauten Komponenten mit den auf der Homepage aufgelisteten verglichen.
> 
> ...


 
Na toll. Du kaufst ein Billig-Bike. Und beschwerst dich dann über die Qualität. Sind schon wieder Ferien?


----------



## q_big (29. April 2011)

Neben der Tatsache das wohl wirklich Ferien sind (Und das ich den Spruch in diesem Forum genauso abgedroschen finde wie "armes Deutschland"), finde ich das das Radon Team ZR 5.0 kein Billigbike ist, sondern ein Einstiegsgerät mit angemessenem Preis/ Leistungs Verhältnis...


----------



## AtomkraftSuxs (29. April 2011)

Hast wohl selber sone Billigmöhre?


----------



## q_big (29. April 2011)

NÃ¶, das ist ein ZR Team 7.0.
Ich weiÃ, mit 999â¬ immernoch zu billig, weit von mittelpreisig entfernt 
Und freust dich schon wieder auf die Schule?


----------



## Robby2107 (29. April 2011)

AtomkraftSuxs schrieb:


> Hast wohl selber sone Billigmöhre?



Na lieber mit ner Billigmöhre und Fahrkönnen besitzen, als auf nem überteuerten Prolobike wie der Affe auf dem Schleifstein hocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LF-X (30. April 2011)

Was läuft denn hier?


----------



## sun909 (30. April 2011)

Kinners,
das ist ein Versender und es ist Hochsaison...

Schau doch mal ins Wartezimmer bei Canyon, wie lange die warten (bis der Sommer vorbei ist  ).

Das ist halt der Nachteil ggü. einem Händler vor Ort, das gleiche gilt für Reparaturen.

Sollte man ggü dem günstigeren Preis mit in die Entscheidung mit einbeziehen...

Viel Spass mit dem Radel, wenn es da ist!

Gruesse
sun909


----------



## p4dox (30. April 2011)

habe am montag ein cube bei bike-discount bestellt (nachname) und heute eine versandbenachrichtgung erhalten.
_
[FONT="]BITTE BEACHTEN SIE (Komplettrad):
Sollten Sie ein Komplettrad bestellt haben, erfolgt die Abholung/der Versand innerhalb der nächsten 4 - 7 Werktage nach Erhalt dieser E-Mail.
Ihr Rad befindet sich zur Zeit in unserer Endmontage, die angegebene Paket-Nr. wird erst nach Abholung durch DHL aktiv!
Trekkingräder werden per Spedition (DHL Freight) verschickt.[/FONT]_

Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt wann es wirklich da ist. Die Sendungsverfolgung zeigt zwar noch nichts an, aber sieht so aus wie das ganze den umständen entsprechend recht zackig geht. 
ist ja auch einer der top versender soweit ich weiss !?


----------



## Jaypeare (30. April 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Kinners,
> das ist ein Versender und es ist Hochsaison...
> 
> Schau doch mal ins Wartezimmer bei Canyon, wie lange die warten (bis der Sommer vorbei ist  ).



So ist es. Übrigens passiert das nicht nur bei "Billig"-Versendern, sondern auch im Hochpreissegment. Gibt unzählige Threads dazu hier im Forum. Monatelange Wartezeiten sind eher die Regel als die Ausnahme. Hab das erst letztes Jahr bei einem Freund erlebt: Knapp 5 Monate vor dem geplanten Alpenurlaub ein Rahmenset für 2k Euro bestellt (übrigens bei seinem Händler). Ich hab ihm dann während des Urlaubs eines von meinen Bikes geliehen...

Also heult nicht rum wegen 2 oder 3 Wochen Wartezeit.


----------



## Robby2107 (30. April 2011)

p4dox schrieb:


> habe am montag ein cube bei bike-discount bestellt (nachname) und heute eine versandbenachrichtgung erhalten.
> _
> [FONT="]BITTE BEACHTEN SIE (Komplettrad):
> Sollten Sie ein Komplettrad bestellt haben, erfolgt die Abholung/der Versand innerhalb der nächsten 4 - 7 Werktage nach Erhalt dieser E-Mail.
> ...



Laß Dich nicht täuschen. Es wird die nächste zeit nix passieren mit der Sendungsnummer. 
Die Mail heißt nur, daß Deinem Rad eine Nummer zugeteilt wurde. Sagt aber nix aus, wann das Rad wirklich an den Zusteller übergeben wird. Hatte mich damals auch gefuchst wie Sau ... 

Aber im gesamten hatte ich das Rad nach ca. 2,5 Wochen. Vielleicht sollte da Radon mal die Kommunikation ändern, wäre hilfreich. 

grüße
Robby


----------



## AtomkraftSuxs (30. April 2011)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Na lieber mit ner Billigmöhre und Fahrkönnen besitzen, als auf nem überteuerten Prolobike wie der Affe auf dem Schleifstein hocken.


 
Besser ein Checker auf einem Qualitätsbike. Als ein Noob auf einem Billigkram.


----------



## p4dox (30. April 2011)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Laß Dich nicht täuschen. Es wird die nächste zeit nix passieren mit der Sendungsnummer.
> Die Mail heißt nur, daß Deinem Rad eine Nummer zugeteilt wurde. Sagt aber nix aus, wann das Rad wirklich an den Zusteller übergeben wird. Hatte mich damals auch gefuchst wie Sau ...
> 
> Aber im gesamten hatte ich das Rad nach ca. 2,5 Wochen. Vielleicht sollte da Radon mal die Kommunikation ändern, wäre hilfreich.
> ...



ich hoffe das es nicht so ist. aber zumindest sieht man das es voran geht. Mit 2,5 Wochen könnte ich mich auch noch anfreunden.
man wird sehen


----------



## Crissi (30. April 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Kinners,
> das ist ein Versender und es ist Hochsaison...
> 
> Schau doch mal ins Wartezimmer bei Canyon, wie lange die warten (bis der Sommer vorbei ist  ).
> ...



Mag schon sein das sie warten, aber sie wissen worauf.....will sagen: Bei Canyon stimmt die Beschreibung auf der Homepage mit dem über ein was du bekommst!!!

Bei Radon muss man sich die richtigen Specs hier im Forum zusammensuchen.


----------



## dc82 (1. Mai 2011)

AtomkraftSuxs schrieb:


> Na toll. Du kaufst ein Billig-Bike. Und beschwerst dich dann über die Qualität. Sind schon wieder Ferien?


Schule würd dir nicht schaden - denn sinnerfassendes lesen dürfte nicht deine Stärke sein. Hier hat sich niemand über die Qualität beschwert, sondern es geht um eine missverständliche Beschreibung der Komponenten.
Und es ist nicht das erste Mal, dass man andere Komponenten geschickt bekommt als in der Beschreibung angegeben.


----------



## Master | Torben (1. Mai 2011)

Crissi schrieb:


> Mag schon sein das sie warten, aber sie wissen worauf.....will sagen: Bei Canyon stimmt die Beschreibung auf der Homepage mit dem über ein was du bekommst!!!
> 
> Bei Radon muss man sich die richtigen Specs hier im Forum zusammensuchen.



Wegen eines Schalthebels? Das ist schon mehr als nur ein wenig lächerlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123Luomi (2. Mai 2011)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Wegen eines Schalthebels? Das ist schon mehr als nur ein wenig lächerlich



Meine Meinung: Hier posten Leute einen Mist rum. Hiiiiiilllllffffeeee


----------



## 123Luomi (2. Mai 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> So ist es. Übrigens passiert das nicht nur bei "Billig"-Versendern, sondern auch im Hochpreissegment. Gibt unzählige Threads dazu hier im Forum. Monatelange Wartezeiten sind eher die Regel als die Ausnahme. Hab das erst letztes Jahr bei einem Freund erlebt: Knapp 5 Monate vor dem geplanten Alpenurlaub ein Rahmenset für 2k Euro bestellt (übrigens bei seinem Händler). Ich hab ihm dann während des Urlaubs eines von meinen Bikes geliehen...
> 
> Also heult nicht rum wegen 2 oder 3 Wochen Wartezeit.



Wartezeit: Hilfe ihr seid das doch selber Schuld. Was heult ihr alle hier rum?
Heiligabend in die Foodabteilung vom Kaufhof.
Sylvester noch Skier montieren lassen.
Am 1. Ferientag auf der Autobahn tanken.........
Die hier warten müssen sind doch alles die gleichen Schnarchbären.

Wie sollen die denn die Räder alle gleich bearbeiten und rausschicken.
Ich kauf meins im Herbst und fertig.


----------



## Crissi (2. Mai 2011)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Wegen eines Schalthebels? Das ist schon mehr als nur ein wenig lächerlich




Nööö, nicht nur wegen eines Schalthebels. Schau doch mal im SLide Thread, da ghets um einiges anderes, Laufräder, Schaltwerke, Rahmenfarben usw.


----------



## Nasenbremser (2. Mai 2011)

Prinzipiell sollte die Beschreibung schon mit dem übereinstimmen was man letztendlich bekommt.
In dem Flash Film auf der Team 5 Seite sind ebenfalls Deore Schalthebel auf den Bildern zu sehen.
Ebenso war in der Beschreibung von Deore Schalthebeln die Rede.
Da kann ich es gut verstehen das man etwas verwundert aus der Wäsche schaut wenn dann Alivio Hebel verbaut sind.

Eigentlich sind ja die Aussagen "... mindestens Deore .... darunter ist alles Rotz .... " ja das eigentlich Problem. 
Denn Radon scheint sich ja anscheinend schon selbst für die Alivio Hebel zu schämen.
Auch jetzt in der geänderten Version steht nichts davon .... Nur noch eine Typenbezeichnung ... Wie soll man da noch was böses denken?


----------



## Pevloc (2. Mai 2011)

Also mein Bruder hat auf sein 7.0 nicht einmal eine Woche gewartet ab Bestellung, allerdings war das im Januar.


----------



## dc82 (2. Mai 2011)

Nasenbremser schrieb:


> Prinzipiell sollte die Beschreibung schon mit dem übereinstimmen was man letztendlich bekommt.



Genau das ist der Punkt. Es geht ums Prinzip - es muss einfach das verbaut werden, was auch im Angebot steht. Da ist es vollkommen egal ob es um Schalthebel geht oder wie schon erwähnt um einen anderen Laufradsatz beim Slide.


----------



## Markdierk (3. Mai 2011)

ich war damals schon als Wiedereinsteiger verwirrt, wieso die Bremsscheibe beim ZR Team kreisrund und nicht gewellt war.

Wurde angezickt, als ich nachgefragt habt, dachte wurde vllt falsch montiert, kann ja mal passieren 

Ich bekam nur: "Das passt schon"  (im Sinne von: Unsre Techniker machen keinen Fehler )


----------



## Radon-Bikes (5. Mai 2011)

Die missverständliche Bezeichnung des Schalthebels beim ZR Team 5.0 ist auf der HP mittlerweile geändert, der ausgelieferte SLM 430 ist das richtige Teil.

Euer RADON Team


----------

